# SL Stinger HP SSC P7 Mod - "Drop In Module"



## darkzero (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's a mod that someone requested. This one was a tough one since I wanted to make a "drop-in" module so the mod was not permanent (with the exception of the reflector) & could swapped to a new host if needed.

I used an Ultra Stinger's bulb base as the connector. The threaded hole is to aid in removal of the module. Screw in a screw & simply pull it out.

-SSC P7 CSXOI
-Modified Hotlips-D Heatsink
-Powered by 3000mah NiMh battery pack (may be upgraded to a custom 4500mah pack)

Thanks for looking. :wave:


































*Edit: Beamshots added*

Beamshots compared to a Mag using the stock smooth reflector direct drive off 1 C li-ion. Both lights at tightest focus. The HP reflector performs far better than the stock smooth Mag reflector, tighter beam, more throw, & less artifacts since it's semi-fauceted. The HP reflector can be backed off a bit to almost eliminate the donut hole unlike the stock smooth Mag reflector which gives a lot of artifacts when doing the same. 


Left: Stinger HP CSXOI, Right: Mag1C CSXOI






Same order, low exposure:


----------



## fletch31 (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice work Will! I really like your stuff.


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Jul 5, 2008)

I want one !!!!!!!


----------



## TexLite (Jul 5, 2008)

Very nice Will,

I've been working on something similar,but have been stuck at the bulb connector,thats a great solution.

I would feel perfectly comfortable running that setup at full tilt with that much heatsink to body with contact.

I hope you would'nt be offended if I incorporated some of that bulb connector idea....

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## darkzero (Jul 5, 2008)

TexLite said:


> Very nice Will,
> 
> I've been working on something similar,but have been stuck at the bulb connector,thats a great solution.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks fellas. 

Sorry Michael but my DZ bulb base connector idea is patented. :nana:
J/K, of course I don't mind as long as you post yours too. I always love to see mods at work. 

I had different ideas for the connection but I liked this idea the best since it seemed easy & I wanted it to be removable for the owner. Figuring out how to do it was not as easy as I thought (until I did it) because of the size of the heatsink. I had only 3mm height to work.

Some tips. Careful when you remove the bulb glass. It's pressurized so it will pop, protect your eyes! Easiest way is to just break it. I used a diamond cut off wheel to cut it off, it popped unexpectedly when I cut through it & scared the hell out of me. The filament leads is some type of steel so they can not be soldered. I changed them to something that was solderable.


----------



## uluapoundr (Jul 5, 2008)

Another beautiful build Will!


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 5, 2008)

Any beamshots? Would it also work with the Stinger XTHP? It uses the same type of bulb and head.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jul 5, 2008)

Very interesting. Nice work!


----------



## alex96 (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome! Would it fits in a Scorpion?


----------



## Rommul (Jul 5, 2008)

Can you build dropin's for mags that don't require wiring up the switch?


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks really nice!How about some beamshots?!:duh2:


----------



## forrest (Jul 5, 2008)

Very nice!, love the idea of using the orig. bulb base. did you have to modify the refl. opening, cause on my mod. I had to.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 5, 2008)

depusm12 said:


> Any beamshots? Would it also work with the Stinger XTHP? It uses the same type of bulb and head.


 
I'll take beamshots tonight. Yes it should fit Stinger XTHP but will not fit standard Stinger heads.




alex96 said:


> Awesome! Would it fits in a Scorpion?


 
No, completely different designed light.




Rommul said:


> Can you build dropin's for mags that don't require wiring up the switch?


 
Yes I suppose but I wouldn't for a P7 & I prefer to mod the Mag switch with is not very hard anyway.




forrest said:


> Very nice!, love the idea of using the orig. bulb base. did you have to modify the refl. opening, cause on my mod. I had to.


 
Yes I did have to enlarge the reflector's opening


----------



## Rommul (Jul 5, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Yes I suppose but I wouldn't for a P7 & I prefer to mod the Mag
> switch with is not very hard anyway.]



I have a couple of very nice modified mag hosts that I would like to have the option of doing other things with in the future (FM host plus some HA III hosts don't by Mirage Man). Would you be willing to do this by request?


----------



## forrest (Jul 5, 2008)

thanx!, one more, did you epoxy the bulb board to the bottom of the heat sink it looks like you did. I have a dhs "d" heatsink and another spare p7. so i will do one more hp. the other HP p7 mod I did still works great with my " homemade " version heat sink. this will give me something more fun to do today ! Thanx!!


----------



## darkzero (Jul 5, 2008)

Rommul said:


> I have a couple of very nice modified mag hosts that I would like to have the option of doing other things with in the future (FM host plus some HA III hosts don't by Mirage Man). Would you be willing to do this by request?


 
Sure, no problem. PM me anytime.




forrest said:


> thanx!, one more, did you epoxy the bulb board to the bottom of the heat sink it looks like you did.


 
Yes, it is epoxied.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 6, 2008)

Beamshots added to original post.


----------



## headlight (Jul 10, 2008)

ok, I'm a total newbie on modding. I have a ultrastinger that I would like to mod. This, I assume would drop right in? This is direct drive? I guess I need more step by step info if you don't mind.

Thanks 

Ed


----------



## Aircraft800 (Feb 3, 2009)

headlight said:


> ok, I'm a total newbie on modding. I have a ultrastinger that I would like to mod. This, I assume would drop right in? This is direct drive? I guess I need more step by step info if you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


 
There is no way to direct drive a P7 with a Ultrastinger, the voltage is too high, it's a 6V pack. There may be a way to mount a TaskLED hipCC driver under a modified heatsink to buck down the voltage, but the pedistal would have to be either really small, or non-existant. There is just not much room to work with.

DZ, what do you think?


----------



## darkzero (Feb 3, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> There is no way to direct drive a P7 with a Ultrastinger, the voltage is too high, it's a 6V pack. There may be a way to mount a TaskLED hipCC driver under a modified heatsink to buck down the voltage, but the pedistal would have to be either really small, or non-existant. There is just not much room to work with.
> 
> DZ, what do you think?


 
You are correct. A few have inquired about getting thei Ultra Stingers modded like this but unfortunately I had to turn them down. It just might be possible to fit a hipCC in it by reducing the size of the heatsink but I'm not up for trying. I have my doubts about it anyway. A simple resistor could be used though.


----------

